# CLEP tests require a government issued photo ID



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Just a heads up for those of you doing CLEPS with kids who aren't driving yet. I know a lot of people are starting to go that direction to save money on college or other reasons. my dd is 15 but not yet driving. They won't let her into the test without a government issued photo id. This keeps down cheating I guess? Anyway... FYI.

Cindyc.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

We've used passports for the things my children needed ID's for, and I've seen several students use them for the PSAT. Most states allow you to have an ID made - for a cost, and you need the same documents as for getting a license, which for us was a birth certificate, social security card and our school enrollment form (this will be different per state).

CLEP is great, but the college my son plans to go to does not accept CLEP, and I'm told that many of the major universities are changing to that policy. They do accept AP though.

Dawn


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

halfpint said:


> We've used passports for the things my children needed ID's for, and I've seen several students use them for the PSAT. Most states allow you to have an ID made - for a cost, and you need the same documents as for getting a license, which for us was a birth certificate, social security card and our school enrollment form (this will be different per state).
> 
> CLEP is great, but the college my son plans to go to does not accept CLEP, and I'm told that many of the major universities are changing to that policy. They do accept AP though.
> 
> Dawn


most of the colleges around here (that we have checked into) accept clep, but not AP. weird either way. The tests are made over the same content by the same company. but we really aren't looking for credit... it's just external validation of the homeschool program. It proves the level of our work at home. for some more competitive colleges, they want that. And also some SAT subject tests. We plan to do both. =0)


----------

